# Sex please



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

In the future you may want to use a different line for the title... that one could be easily misconstrued... 

How old are these guys? 

They all look pretty plump so its tough to really tell... but if I had to take a wild guess I'd say 1 and 3 look male


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

The title made me laugh so hard!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

#1 looks to be male for sure, the other Im having a hard time deciphering, 4 looks to be female...id wait a few more months then posts pics again..


----------

